# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Январский Microsoft Security Bulletin

## Shu_b

*Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary for January 2009*
Published: January 13, 2009
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms09-jan.mspx

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS09-001 

*Microsoft Windows:* MS09-001


_Примечание: Для загрузки патчей используйте ссылку на статью бюллетеня, из которой выбирайте ссылку на загрузку применительно к вашей ОС или компоненту._

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS09-001 
*Vulnerabilities in SMB Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (958687)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms09-001.mspx
*Множественные уязвимости при обработке SBM пакетов в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/359550.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю вызвать отказ в обслуживании и скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки входных данных при обработке "WRITE_ANDX" пакетов в драйвере srv.sys. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного SMB пакета вызвать отказ в обслуживании. Для успешной эксплуатации уязвимости анонимным пользователем, требуется сетевой доступ к интерфейсу, позволяющему нулевые сессии ("\LSARPC").

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных при обработке SMB пакетов. Удаленный неаутентифицированный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированных значений в запросе NT Trans вызвать переполнение буера и аварийно завершить работу системы и, теоретически, выполнить произвольный код.

Примечание: уязвимость не распространяется на Windows Vista и Windows Server 2008.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за еще одной ошибки проверки границ данных при обработке SMB пакетов. Удаленный неаутентифицированный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированных значений в запросе NT Trans2 вызвать переполнение буера и аварийно завершить работу системы и, теоретически, выполнить произвольный код. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1 
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## pig

Также перевыпущены заплатки на Windows Media Format Runtime 9.0 для Windows XP - см. MS08-076
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-076.mspx

----------

